# Suche SPS-Programmierer



## speedy1 (9 Juni 2011)

*Wir sind ein mittelständisches Maschinenbau-Unternehmen mit einer gesicherten Position am Markt. *
*Unser Haus fertigt technisch anspruchsvolle hydraulische Pressen und Komplettsysteme.*​*Unsere Mitarbeiter profitieren von den Vorteilen eines wachstumsstarken, weltweit tätigen, mittelständischen Unternehmens.*

*Wir bieten langfristige Arbeitsverhältnisse auf der Basis vertrauensvoller Zusammenarbeit bei kurzen Entscheidungswegen und einem angenehmen Betriebsklima.*

*Ihr Aufgabengebiet:*​ 
-Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme von hydraulischen Pressen und Komplettsystemen


​-Erstellung von Bedienungsanleitungen​ 


-Kundenbetreuung von Auftragseingang bis zur Anlagenübergabe nach
Einarbeitung​ 


*Unsere Anforderungen:*​ 
-Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung ​ 


-Gute Kenntnisse im Umgang mit den folgenden Produkten:​ 
Step7, WinCC flexible oder WinCC 
Kenntnisse in Regelungstechnik von Vorteil​ 
- Erfahrungen mit elektr. und/oder hydr. geregelten Achsen von Vorteil​ 
Bei Fragen / Interesse bitte Nachricht per PM

siehe auch: www.wickert-presstech.de​


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2011)

Sehr hilfreich für uns und dich wäre, wenn du schreibst wo die Firma ist.

Noch ein paar zusätzliche Informationen und dem großen Päng steht nichts mehr im Weg


bike


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

wieder nich in der nähe von dresden ... aber die komponenten stimmen, bis auf flex


----------



## Question_mark (9 Juni 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> aber die komponenten stimmen, bis auf flex



Wer WinCC kann, der kann auch WinCC Flex. Die Frustrationsgrenze für den Programmierer ist zumindest auf dem gleichen Level 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## wiesel187 (9 Juni 2011)

Das sind ja mal schöne kleine Dinger 
Und genau das richtige .....
Leider auch zu weit wech....



> Wer WinCC kann, der kann auch WinCC Flex. Die Frustrationsgrenze für den Programmierer ist zumindest auf dem gleichen Level :razz:


Na ja, sie ist bei flex ja doch um einiges höher oder....

Grüße 
wiesel


----------



## Boxy (10 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich für uns und dich wäre, wenn du schreibst wo die Firma ist.
> 
> Noch ein paar zusätzliche Informationen und dem großen Päng steht nichts mehr im Weg
> 
> ...



Wohl hier ...

*WICKERT Maschinenbau GmbH*
Wollmesheimer Höhe 2
D-76829 Landau in der Pfalz

na ja, schade leider nix für mich da nicht Richtung Schwarzwald


----------



## speedy1 (15 Juni 2011)

komm in die Pfalz - da ist das Leben schön !

Schade, wenn zu weit, aber Danke für dein Interesse !!!


----------



## ronnie.b (15 Juni 2011)

> komm in die Pfalz - da ist das Leben schön !



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Der Pfälzer (15 Juni 2011)

speedy1 schrieb:


> komm in die Pfalz - da ist das Leben schön !



Nicht umsonst ist die Pfalz die Toskana Deutschlands 

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2011)

Ihr wart doch noch nie in OWL, hier ist wenigstens echte Provinz. 
Wir die Ossis für NRW haben wenigstens ordentlich Regen und 
Schmudelwetter, wer will schon ein Mediteranes Hautkrebsklima.


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> wer will schon ein Mediteranes Hautkrebsklima.



Und was noch schlimmer ist, die saufen diese Plörre, gewonnen aus Rebstöcken ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

